# Pacific Poultry Breeders Association Stockton Show?



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey guys!

Anybody know anything about the Stockton Poultry Show going on this weekend? I think there were pigeons last year (I'm pretty sure it's the poultry show I went to last year, but who can remember LOL) and wondering if anyone is going this year? Or showing any pigeons?

Of course there is no information online about it, I found some contact info and emailed them... waiting to hear back. 

KJO


----------

